# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  ये है थायराइड ग्रंथि में समस्*या के संकेत||

## Apurv Sharma

जैसे क आप जानते है की ,थायराइड को साइलेंट किलर भी कहा जाता है, यह ग्रंथि शरीर के लिए बहुत जरूरी है। थायराइड ग्रंथि शरीर मे पाए जाने वाले एंडोक्राइन ग्रंथि* है जो थायराक्सिन नामक हार्मोन बनाती है। इस हार्मोन से शरीर के ऊर्जा क्षय, प्रोटीन उत्पादन एवं अन्य हार्मोन के प्रति होने वाली संवेदनशीलता नियंत्रित होती है।

थायरायड ग्रंथि गर्दन में श्*वांस नली के ऊपर पायी जाती है,और इसका आकार तितली के जैसा होता है। यह ग्रंथि शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्*म को नियंत्रित करती है, यानी जो हम खाते हैं यह उसे उर्जा में बदलने का काम करती है। इसके अलावा थायराइड ग्रंथि हृदय, मांसपेशियों, हड्डियों व कोलेस्*ट्रॉल को भी प्रभावित करती है। थायराइड के लक्षण आसानी से नहीं दिखाई देते, और इसका पता देरी से चलता है। इसीलिए इसे साइलेंट किलर कहा जाता है। आये और उन संकेतों के बारे में जो दिखाते हैं कि थायराइड ग्रंथि में समस्*या है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कब्*ज की शिकायत !!* यदि किसी भी व्यक्ति की थायराइड ग्रंथि सही तरह से काम नहीं कर रही है तो इसका सीधा असर आदमी की पाचन शक्ति पर पड़ेगा। थाइराइड होने पर कब्ज की समस्या शुरू हो जाती है।इस में आप का खाना आसानी से नहीं पचता है, खाते समय भी गले में दिक्*कत होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हाथ और पैर का ठंडे होना*थाइराइड की समस्*या से ग्रस्*त व्*यक्ति के हाथ-पैर हमेशा ठंडे रहते है। शरीर का सामान्*य तापमान 98.4 डिग्री फॉरनहाइट (37 डिग्री सेल्सियस) होता है, लेकिन फिर भी उसका शरीर और हाथ-पैर ठंडे रहते हैं। इसका मतलब आपको थायराइड की समस्*या है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*थकान महसूस होना :-*थाइराइड की समस्या से ग्रस्त व्*यक्ति को जल्द थकान होने लगती है। आदमी की शरीर हमेशा सुस्त रहता है। वह आलसी हो जाता है और शरीर की ऊर्जा समाप्त होने लगती है। थोड़ा सा काम करने पर सांस फूलने लगती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*त्वचा का सूखना :-*थाइराइड की समस्*या से ग्रस्*त होने पर किसी भी आदमी की त्*वचा सूखने लगती है। त्वचा में रूखापन आ जाता है। त्वचा के ऊपरी हिस्से के कोशिकाओं की क्षति होने लगती है जिसकी वजह से त्वचा रूखी-रूखी हो जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*हमेशा जुकाम की समस्या :-*थाइराइड होने पर आदमी को जुकाम होने लगता है। यह सामान्*य जुकाम से अलग होता है और ठीक नहीं होता है। इसमें सामान्*य दिनों में भी व्*यक्ति को जुकाम सताता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*तनाव और अवसाद से ग्रस्त :-*थाइराइड ग्रंथि की समस्या होने पर आदमी हमेशा डिप्रेशन में रहने लगता है। उसका किसी भी काम में मन नहीं लगता है, दिमाग की सोचने और समझने की शक्ति का ह्रास होने लगता है, याद्दाश्त भी कमजोर हो जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*जोड़ों में दर्द मेसूस होना :-*थायराइड की समस्*या होने पर आदमी की मांसपेशियों और जोड़ों में दर्द होने लगता है। थायराइड के कारण रोगी के जोड़ों में हमेशा दर्द रहता है, इसके अलावा व्*यक्ति की हड्डियां भी कमजोर हो जाती हैं।

----------

